# SEALED 120AH STARTING & LEISURE BATTERY CAMPERS & BO



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Could someone please help with advice?
Are SEALED 120AH STARTING & LEISURE BATTERY CAMPERS & BOATS Marine &Recreation ENERGY batteries any good? Price is £59.50 + £13 postage on ebay.
I want to buy two, can I buy better? Or a better price?
Advice please

Regards

Steve


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve

For motorhome use, where they will be constantly charged up and then discharged over an evening, you ideally need 'deep cycle' batteries.

As the name implies, these are tolerant of being discharged to low voltage, and then recharged.

Batteries only have so many charge/discharge cycles in them, then they die. Deep cycle batteries will last longer.

Apologies if I am trying to teach at the school of eggsucking 

Bruce


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bruce,
Thanks for reply, can anyone suggest a place to get deep cell batteries at a good price?

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

As I understand it batteries are either optimised for starting duties or leisure duties (deep cycle) by virtue of the plate thickness so it seems an enigma that these claim to be both. Having said that, pound for pound it's probably a more effective use of your cash to buy straight lead acid general purpose batteries for both duties than to pay substantial premiums for specialist leisure batteries. After all, you'll probably change the M/H long before you've reached the end of the batteries life.
As for cost, these seem to be mid-market price, if you could wait until the next M/H show you'll get them for around half that price from the battery specialist who attends most of the shows. (We bought two 85a/h units for our last van for £45 the pair from him).


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> As I understand it batteries are either optimised for starting duties or leisure duties (deep cycle) by virtue of the plate thickness so it seems an enigma that these claim to be both. Having said that, pound for pound it's probably a more effective use of your cash to buy straight lead acid general purpose batteries for both duties than to pay substantial premiums for specialist leisure batteries. After all, you'll probably change the M/H long before you've reached the end of the batteries life.
> As for cost, these seem to be mid-market price, if you could wait until the next M/H show you'll get them for around half that price from the battery specialist who attends most of the shows. (We bought two 85a/h units for our last van for £45 the pair from him).


 Well if you go for leisure batteries you will get a one or two year guarantee, and pay top price. Go for 120amp hr bosh at costco £50-00 get a five year gaurantee as lorry batteries. They will out last all the others that they rip you off for.

Just trying to help sorry dealers

Big Franks llittle willie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

There is a massive price between trade price and retail price on batteries Steve. Do you know a trader

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken, BigFrank & Stew,
I was at York Ken and priced them on Sunday at a higher price? Thanks for your help and info.
BigFrank sounds a good idea all i need is a Costco by us or Mansfield, also would anyone agree with Frank?
Stew sadly no I know no dealer, is Cost co at Mansfield?

Any more thoughts anyone? So far I think Franks may be the option. Are they available at all Cost co?
The one in the van now is totally dead as we found out on Saturday night at York.

Thanks
all

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Stew sadly no I know no dealer

you do mate

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve, I paid £59 each for my Numax 113ah sealed deep cycle heavy duty jobbies on the Eura and they are the dogs cahoonas. Got them from my local caravan shoppie.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Stevecar,I think you will find Bigfrank is talking about starter batteries,& they sound a great deal for that purpose.However I would always buy a leisure battery to run other things in the mh.I bought 3 new one's at York,done a deal & cost me £100.Ok they may only last 2/3 years but I will probably change mh before then.
Gary


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Hi Ke, BigFrank & Stew,
> I was at York Ken and priced them on Sunday at a higher price? Thanks for your help and info.
> BigFrank sounds a good idea all i need is a Costco by us or Mansfield, also would anyone agree with Frank?
> Stew sadly no I know no dealer, is Cost co at Mansfield?
> ...


All costco do batteries and tryes. Michelin a genuine low low price.

You wont get any of the trye firms coming within 25% of them on batteries or tyres.

big franks little willie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank
Would you say they are for use as starter or leisure batteries?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all ,i took Franks advice and have just bought 2x 110amphr from costco only just fitted them so cannot give any report on their perfomance yet their made by bosch cost 90 quid +vat for the pair, the guy at costco said he sells a lot to m/h and boat owners.cheers astra.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Hi Frank
> Would you say they are for use as starter or leisure batteries?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It doesnt matter 5 yrs gaurantee. they work just as good as leisure batteries .ive used them for years on my yacht never a problem.

Ive never had one go in the 5 yr period

big franks liitl willy PS WATS A PERSONA STEVE ONE OF THOSE OTHERS CALLED ME IT AND I M SURE IVE NEVER WORN IT I DID YOUS TO HAVE A PANCHO WEN I WAS OO ITS ON hippy bf


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

astra said:


> hi all ,i took Franks advice


Careful, Astra, he'll have you drilling holes in gas tanks next :wink:

I think the decision about batteries depends on what you're going to do with them. If you're doing summer weekends away, then any old thing with some lead and some acid in will probably do the trick. If you're heading out into the middle of nowhere in the middle of winter, I'd prefer to have something that was designed to do the job, and withstand the extra deep discharges that it's likely to experience. Horses for courses, and all that.

Gerald


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> astra said:
> 
> 
> > hi all ,i took Franks advice
> ...


hi gerald

youve got my wife exciting mow talking about horses. by the way i had to bring the gas tank to end an end the bloody revenus would br hwere . it was getting hot with all tnem relations poeple wer qoting. it frighten me. you nwo

bif rank

you drill thr ole wen its eptym.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> astra said:
> 
> 
> > hi all ,i took Franks advice
> ...


its om page 2 big framk

i dont nom were its gonr gerald but i cent it.

bifrank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank and all,
It looks like Costco are winning at the moment, any other thoughts anyone?

Steve


----------

